# Jet 1000 vs Wen 3410



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

Any preferences to the two subject models of air filtration systems. Just really interested in is the Jet worth the extra money for a two car garage shop with moderate use. Or will the Wen do the job? Focusing heavily on the CFM ratings and not so much on price. Thanks!


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

Wen should be fine for that size space. You could always add a second Wen if need be and still be about half the price…


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm with BoilerUp21 on my thoughts. Your not really comparing apples to apples though. The Wen 3410 model, $120.00, rated for 400cfm, in a room 20'x20' the air cycles 7 1/2 times per hour, doesn't mention decibel levels (just says very quiet), weights 31#'s,,,,,, The Wen 3410T (industrial model), $275.00, rated for 1044cfm, in a room 20'x20' the air cycles 17 1/2 times per hour, noise level 63 to 68db. weights 55#s,,,,,, The Jet 1000 model, $425.00, rated for 1044cfm, in a room 20'x20' the air cycles 17 1/2 times per hour, does not mention decibel level (just says very quiet), weights 57#'s,,,,,, For the value I'd have a Wen 3410 on one side of the room and hang another on the other side of the room, the side your working on is the one you turn on.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Remote timer on Wen 3410 is 1hr,2hr or 4 hours,,,,, Wen 3410T (industial model) is 1hr, 2hr or 4 hours,,,,, Jet 1000 is 2hr,4hr or 8 hours. All three are dual filters down to 1 micron.


----------



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

> I m with BoilerUp21 on my thoughts. Your not really comparing apples to apples though. The Wen 3410 model, $120.00, rated for 400cfm, in a room 20×20 the air cycles 7 1/2 times per hour, doesn t mention decibel levels (just says very quiet), weights 31# s,,,,,, The Wen 3410T (industrial model), $275.00, rated for 1044cfm, in a room 20×20 the air cycles 17 1/2 times per hour, noise level 63 to 68db. weights 55#s,,,,,, The Jet 1000 model, $425.00, rated for 1044cfm, in a room 20×20 the air cycles 17 1/2 times per hour, does not mention decibel level (just says very quiet), weights 57# s,,,,,, For the value I d have a Wen 3410 on one side of the room and hang another on the other side of the room, the side your working on is the one you turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks….didn't know that Wen had a bigger version that would be comparable to the Jet…..the 3410T may be an option. As for the decibels, I'm fairly reliable on wearing the hearing protection. and yes I can buy two wens for the price of the Jet. it's just the Jet cycles the air twice+ as much as the wen.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

The when is quiet, no louder than a box fan. Had mine a few years works great. BUY extra filters and have them in stock.


----------

